# Want to Build a Goat Barn



## Goat Shaman (Jul 4, 2018)

I want to build a goat barn but I don't know where to begin.  I milk my goats, and I want a barn where I can keep my feed and milk my does.  They are in a fenced in area with a dinky little shelter and I think they need something better than a little shelter.  Their feed is in my house and I bring it out to them.  

I'm looking for someone local who can help me out with a barn project; I would like to use the cheapest materials possible.  I live in northeast TX.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 4, 2018)

There are several BYH'ers in NE TX, some with goats. Perhaps they can help
@Latestarter, @Devonviolet, @Baymule 

And others who are very well informed about dairy goats, including @Southern by choice, @Goat Whisperer, @goatgurl, @babsbag


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2018)

Sounds like you need to do some serious scrounging. Businesses that receive goods in wood shipping crates often give them away. They can be taken apart and used for building. If there is a metal roofing company nearby, they often have roll end pieces that can be bought for less money. Construction sites are a good place, ask permission to scrounge in the roll off boxes for usable lumber. Lowes has a cull rack where you can buy reject lumber on the cheap.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2018)

Think "shed" and go from there. Lots of free plans, ideas, pictures on the internet... Decide what you want then go for it!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 15, 2018)

Craiglist often has offers of a shed for free because it is unsightly/not needed and the owner wants it removed. You could start with the shed being the feed storage area and build off it a stall area for the goats. Some people use a carport or hoop shaped building, and make the bottom course very sturdy to withstand goat shenanigans. I would use good lumber, even if scrounged, because the labor you put in is too valuable to watch it deteriorate.  For example, building with pallets is just asking for repeating the effort in short time.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Jul 15, 2018)

Sounds like a great idea.  I was thinking of starting with a foundation and making that my focus first.  I want something about 8' by 16'.


----------

